# Security



## Lady S (Jun 22, 2010)

*...*


----------



## Martin (Jun 22, 2010)

The form captures nicely a mother's sentiment. And in content, brilliantly so as well...


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 22, 2010)

Upon first read it did not dawn on me that your little infant could have been the inspiration for this poem which touches me even more.


> the world so busy, while in peaceful rest,
> a baby rests her head on mother's breast


I liked these two lines, especially. The contrast between "busy" and "rest". If we could only remember those times of ultimate peace. Laurie


----------



## Lady S (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you so much for your kind comments.

Vicki


----------



## Baron (Jun 25, 2010)

The form works really well with the subject to create the feeling in this one.


----------



## Foxryder (Jun 25, 2010)

The poem uphold a natural bond between a mother and her child. The comfort to dispels any sort of fear.

Emotional piece, Lady.


----------



## Lady S (Jun 26, 2010)

The form is a triolet and it's the first I've ever tried.  They're fun and I may well try some more.  This one was written on the spur of the moment.  I think the pattern works with the content to give a kind of lullabye feel.  This is done by the form itself rather than my skill.

Thank you for the encouraging comments.

Vicki


----------



## Martin (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for letting know. Very interesting form. I saw it from the mother's perspective, how she is entranced with her resting baby, and thus the mindful repeating.


----------



## SvirVolgate (Jun 27, 2010)

this is a very pretty poem. I love your flow and you make the rhymes feel so natural. I really enjoyed this.


----------



## Lady S (Jun 28, 2010)

SvirVolgate said:


> this is a very pretty poem. I love your flow and you make the rhymes feel so natural. I really enjoyed this.



Thank you for that.  



Martin said:


> Thanks for letting know. Very interesting form. I  saw it from the mother's perspective, how she is entranced with her  resting baby, and thus the mindful repeating.


 My own baby,  Niamh, is the inspiration for the words but the repetition comes from  the form.  Where does that leave us?


----------



## vangoghsear (Jun 28, 2010)

I saw a baby doing this, hand gently laid across his mother's shoulder, eyes bright and full of wonder, snuggled safely away from the all new world.  Very nice.


----------



## Lady S (Jul 2, 2010)

vangoghsear said:


> I saw a baby doing this, hand gently laid across his mother's shoulder, eyes bright and full of wonder, snuggled safely away from the all new world.  Very nice.


 Thanks


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 2, 2010)

The form of triolet so very well compliments your choice of theme. For me, the image inspired is so beautiful it borders on being sacred, for at least three of mine. My second son never slept so something this soothing just doesn't apply.[-( Lovely verse, Vicki, thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Patrick (Jul 2, 2010)

The theme and form combined give this a very innocent feel. Very appropriate for a mother and daughter bond. Great for a first attempt at that form.

Edit: Lisa somehow posted before me  and made my comment superfluous. Not that I was saying anything others haven't alluded to, anyway.


----------



## Lady S (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank you for the encouraging words, Lisa and Patrick.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 6, 2010)

I've never attempted this form, but you've managed it wonderfully.


----------



## Lady S (Jul 12, 2010)

Gumby said:


> I've never attempted this form, but you've managed it wonderfully.


 Thank you so much, Cindy.


----------

